# Conti GP4000 S II - a new revised tire from Continental.



## SprinterX (May 21, 2012)

Just browsing around and found this on the Continental site. A revised version of the popular GP4000s and now in a 28 mm size too. There's other new tires of interest too, check it out.

Continental Bicycle - Grand Prix4000 S II - The reference tyre!


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

dammit and i just got a new set of GP4000s, guess thats why they have been coming down in price.

I think I paid $33 each w/ free tubes from probikekit


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

systemr said:


> dammit and i just got a new set of GP4000s, guess thats why they have been coming down in price.
> 
> I think I paid $33 each w/ free tubes from probikekit


Haha, we are on the same boat, my package literally arrived yesterday, from Probikekit, free bottle and High5 samples, but I paid $38 each.

Oh well, first generation are already great tires, we are not losing anything ...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Sounds like Bold New Graphics to me. Maybe I should order some current-model 4000s while they're cheap and before the back stock sells out.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

What's the difference between foldable and the foldable with Reflex? Was the Vectran Breaker new or same as the old 4000s?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

The site says they won't be available until Spring 2014 in Germany. So we have a ways to go before we can get our hands on them.


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

Srode said:


> What's the difference between foldable and the foldable with Reflex? Was the Vectran Breaker new or same as the old 4000s?


Reflex is a reflective sidewall stripe.

Vectran Breaker is the same technology they used before and same technology on the GP 4 Seasons. I believe it is the lighter (and more expensive flat protection).


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like the main difference is the availability of a color stripe near the bead. The graphics look smaller if anything.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

So, new colors and more sizes? Nothing to see here, folks. Move along.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Seeing a 28 available is pretty cool.

Maybe the compound is better? I guess no one will know until they take delivery.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Sounds like Bold New Graphics to me. Maybe I should order some current-model 4000s while they're cheap and before the back stock sells out.


I thought the same. But two on the bike, four in the cupboard--I'm set for a while.

Although, those 28s might be nice on my commuter…


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like the 25mm is 10g lighter too. But the 28mm at 235g is really fantastic.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Saw this picture on another forum.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Dunbar said:


> Saw this picture on another forum.


Would be at least a little nervous about any Conti tire with colors. I know people like to either match their bike or jazz it up with colored tires, but typically those tires use silica rather than carbon black as a rubber filler. Carbon black has a much better record for formulating tire rubber.


----------

